# Does disabling the HPET in Windows 10,really helps for fixing stuttering while gaming?



## HiTech_32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi all,

I would like to know if disabling the HPET in Windows 10 really helps fixing of the stuttering while playing games?

And is it safe to disable it?

Please tell me!
Thanks to all in advance!
Best regards!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 4, 2018)

Over the years ive seen it mentioned on occasion. Easiest answer would be disable it & see. Personally, i would leave it, but to each his own.

are you sure its even enabled? have you looked in services, or bios?


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 4, 2018)

It is enabled by default, and it could be disabled in Device Manager!


----------



## Toothless (Apr 4, 2018)

I gotta ask, what is HPET?


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Well this is the explanation for what is HPET: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Precision_Event_Timer

And I have found on many forums that with disabling it,the stuttering while gaming fixes!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2018)

Toothless said:


> I gotta ask, what is HPET?



High Precision Event Timer

https://www.ghacks.net/2013/04/18/try-changing-hpet-settings-to-improve-your-pcs-performance/


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 4, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> High Precision Event Timer
> 
> https://www.ghacks.net/2013/04/18/try-changing-hpet-settings-to-improve-your-pcs-performance/



I wasn't so sure if it safe to disable it,and if the stuttering really fixes,so I decided to check on this forum!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> I wasn't so sure if it safe to disable it,and if the stuttering really fixes,so I decided to check on this forum!



Its a hit and miss, try it with it off in bios and windows then with it on, let us know how it goes


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 4, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Its a hit and miss, try it with it off in bios and windows then with it on, let us know how it goes



I don't have an option to disable it in my BIOS!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> I don't have an option to disable it in my BIOS!



Ok well if its not there but in windows turn it off, otherwise don't worry about it.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 4, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok well if its not there but in windows turn it off, otherwise don't worry about it.



Ok,I'll disable it today in Device Manager and report!


----------



## er557 (Apr 4, 2018)

IMHO you don't disable it in device manager, by default windows uses the timer in the cpu, but can be forced to use platform clock, which in my experience is smoother, although the raw performance might be slightly reduced. You need to ENABLE hpet for smoother experience overall, in admin cmd type:
bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes

I like to add the following two commands, and have never looked back:
bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy Enhanced
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes

For my setup, with xeon and 1080 sli, I have never seen a stutter since.

Some benchmarks refuse to run if you don't type the first line and reboot, like hwbot x265 benchmark v2.0


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2018)

er557 said:


> IMHO you don't disable it in device manager, by default windows uses the timer in the cpu, but can be forced to use platform clock, which in my experience is smoother, although the raw performance might be slightly reduced. You need to ENABLE hpet for smoother experience overall, in admin cmd type:
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes
> 
> I like to add the following two commands, and have never looked back:
> ...



Ymmv, very subjective, some systems it works great, others it doesn't, let him find out and post his results.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 4, 2018)

HPET usually means worse. System overall latency is becoming utter S*** with newer generations and cause more problems. Windows is intelligent and uses hybrid clock and it works best latency wise.

It was better for older OS and HW like with PCI low latency sound cards or capture interfaces etc...  For gaming it adds more overhead and gives less FPS usually, the GPU driver itself is a latency hog.


----------



## er557 (Apr 4, 2018)

Indeed, a bit less fps is expected, but I found it added stability to my system


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 4, 2018)

So,what is the best solution,to enable it or disable it?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> So,what is the best solution,to enable it or disable it?



Try it both ways


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 4, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Try it both ways



I tried both ways ,and it looked like its better to have HPET enabled!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> I tried both ways ,and it looked like its better to have HPET enabled!



Well you have your answer


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 4, 2018)

After whole day testing I definetelly concluded that disabling the HPET,causes more stuttering and FPS drops while gaming!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> After whole day testing I definetelly concluded that disabling the HPET,causes more stuttering and FPS drops while gaming!


 See past post lol


----------



## bogmali (Apr 6, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> After whole day testing I definitely concluded that disabling the HPET, causes more stuttering and FPS drops while gaming!



And we are done here


----------

